# Here's a Colson you don't see every day



## dfa242 (Oct 25, 2017)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=162724805076


----------



## catfish (Oct 25, 2017)

!!!!......


----------



## Boris (Oct 25, 2017)

But.....why?


----------



## Bikermaniac (Oct 25, 2017)

That a grill???


----------



## vincev (Oct 25, 2017)

Hillbilly art ?


----------



## 3step (Oct 25, 2017)

Wood burning exercise bike, you never get tired and you can eat a large pepperoni pizza off the table while you work out!


----------



## kreika (Oct 25, 2017)

Guess it’s never been fired up or that fender paint would probably be toasty. Somebody save it!


----------



## vincev (Oct 25, 2017)

Looks like a Red Green invention.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 25, 2017)

Pure AWESOMENESS! What a brilliant piece of art.


----------



## 3step (Oct 26, 2017)

And when the seat finally ignites, you have a 15 minute side burner


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Oct 26, 2017)

PM sent on the grill!


----------



## mike j (Oct 26, 2017)

I'll take the turkey wing.


----------



## Krakatoa (Oct 28, 2017)

Thats just so dumb my brain hurts


----------

